# Nutro Dog Food



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just wanted to pass this along-just in case:

Nutro Consumer Complaints


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:new_shocked: 

I... don't even know what to sayy......... O M G... I just got goosebumps from reading some of those testimonials.. 

are these TRUE?!!

If so.. THANK GOD! Coby was on Nutro Max for about 2 months when I switched him to Canidae.. he wouldn't eat Canidae so my mom thought maybe we should put him back on Nutro since he seems to enjoy it more and I had told her no, we'll look for something else. I'm going to call her to tell her to stop feeding him any of the leftovers right now! 

I shouldn't be jumping to conclusions based off of what I just read.. but just to be safe, I shall call my mom right now.


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

my brother has a pitbull/boxer mix who is almost 4 months and she's been eating Nutro large breed puppy food for a month now since my brother got her 1 1/2 months ago. He says she's had no issues so far. no loose stool or vomiting. But he has no point of comparison... so I'm telling him to keep an eye out. 

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

My God! I unfortunately bought Nutro Natural Choice having gotten it mixed up in my head with another Natural Whatever.... and was trying to do good by my Midis by changing him over to Nutro Natural Choice from Science Diet. And Then, figured out (researched) that neither of these are good (rated 2 out of 6) so bought Canidae and wanted to introduce Midis to this. Well, he had a severe attack of diarrhea and it was not a pretty picture. 

I think now I will go back and buy Science Diet again, throw out the Nutro Natural Choice, and introduce him to the Canidae gradually, since I know the Science Diet didn't cause any tummy upset. (Neither has anything else I've ever gradually introduced; wonder now if it was too much Canidae too soon or the Nutro Natural Choice. )

Feeling really bad about all this since I was just trying to do the best I could for Midis. 

Cyndi


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My cats have been fed Nutro Natural Choice Indoor since I adopted them from the rescue two years ago. We haven't had any issues, but with Madison sneaking a bite of cat food every now and then, the Natural Choice is going away today! This scares me to death!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It seems like you just can't trust these companies. I'm going the home cooking route. I made a recipe and I'm bringing it to my vet on Tuesday. She's also a nutritional consultant. If she likes my recipe I'll post it. It's easy to make.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Ugh!!! :smpullhair: This whole dog food thing is driving me nuts, between the bad food and my picky eater I don't know what to buy anymore. I'd love to go the home cooking route but most days I barely have time to cook for myself.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo used to be on Nutro, till he all of a sudden started to get terrible tear staining :shocked: 
as soon as I took him off it went away!!

it is scary with all this food , thanks for posting this Gena :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I think the Innova/Natura products so far have been okay. I've heard they have their own production facility now. I've e-mailed them a few times and they said that they conduct stringent testing. 


Natura Pet

I understand about not having time to cook, even for ourselves. I've been there most of my life. Right now I'm at home, but who knows what will happen in the future? I'd probably go with one of the Innova products then. Just my .02. I'm obsessed with nutrition/diet/food and pester companies for info all the time.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Oh gosh I feel terrible! I just bought several huge bags of nutro dog and cat food yesterday and donated them to the florida humane society. I would feel horrible if something were to happen to those animals. :shocked:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I stopped using Nutro when we went through that last big pet food recall episode. Since then I have fed only Canidae and Castor & Pollux organics and have had no trouble with either of the boys.

Thanks Gena for posting this though, many may never have known until their little ones became sick  
I don't understand why there isn't a recall if there is a question about the safety of the food :angry:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I just read an ad in Animal Wellness Magazine for this food called Now!

http://www.petcurean.com/

I know nothing about it but it might be worth checking out. Animal Wellness Magazine has a $5 off coupon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to admit that I was totally "blown away" with the information that I read about Nutro Dog Food. Our Snuggles has been eating their Mini Max Chunks for over eight years and we have not had any problems with her whatsever. However, I gave our little Chrissy their new Little Bites and she did have a problem with it so I stopped immediately.

I was recommended very highly to "Blue" puppy food and was wondering whether or not anyone has ever heard or tried it for their dogs??? It is not a cheap dog food and before I try it and give it our little Chrissy, I wanted to ask here first.

Thanks and have a great day!!!

Snuggle's and Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My vet today recommended Natura Products until my puppy is an adult. I'm probably going with California Naturals in their line.

Website

She said the reason why she likes them is that they now have even stricter quality control than most since that big recall of the other pet products, even though they weren't involved in the recall. They now do all their own processing/manufacturing. They've pledged to transition away from using vitamin premixes from China although they haven't completed the transition. 

Hope this helps. Here's an email I received from them around the end of Feb. In it I think she must be referring to March 07:

<span style="color:#000000"><span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Thank you for contacting us about our products. Natura does not source any ingredients from China. However, even though we are committed to eliminate Chinese sourced ingredients from our formulas, the reality is that there is a world wide shortage of some of our vitamin premix components which leaves us in a position to have to rely on Chinese supplies to make sure that our formulas are complete and balanced. Since our pledge in March we have made progress to source our ingredients form the USA and/or from Europe without regards to additional costs; but we realize now that it will be impossible for us to be able to guarantee that our formulates are free from Chinese-sourced ingredients in the near term. 

But please rest assured that we have taken every precaution possible to ensure the purity and safety of all the ingredients in our foods, paying special attention to those from China. We have detailed information about the exact origin of each ingredient and certificate of analysis to guarantee purity. And don't forget that Natura continues to execute our industry-first testing protocols for both cyan uric acid and melamine in our finished products as well as vitamin premixes. We will continue to work hard and eliminate Chinese-sourced ingredients from our products, but in the meantime you can be 100% sure that all Natura products are safe and free from contamination. 

Please feel free to contact me if you need any additional information or if you have any questions. 

Veronica Moreno
Natura Pet Products
800-532-7261

</span></span>


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm with ScoobyDoo on sticking to the Canidae and C&P Organix. As some of you know, Uno was on Otomax which also contains a steroid (betamethasone) in its formulation. I don’t know the half life so not sure how long it would stay in his little body. Anyway, Uno appeared to be showing some minor side effects from his meds primarily as excessive thirst and urination. I didn't think much of it until I also found that same scary article as well that Gena posted. It had mentioned various thirst issues and kidney failure and had me so worried.  Since Uno’s completely done with his ear meds as of Sunday, as a precautionary note, we've also just taken him off the Nutro (which we were mixing in with Canidae) and are sticking to Canidae solely for the next couple weeks to get to the root cause of his symptoms. 

Good luck to all of you and if you've noticed any deleterious effect with your pups on Nutro please post here and elsewhere to get the word out. I'll be sure to update myself.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

With Ben and his SARDS/liver problems it had been sud jested that we switch over to a low fat, low protein food. After weeks of research we found The nutro naturals, weight management to be the lowest of all. This has not been a problem for us we have been on it now for 10 months. We go through a 40lb bag every three weeks. I can honestly say there were some issues, digestion etc at first. A normal thing with any food changes. 

I personally am going to stay with Nutro I think it is all Hype after the rat poison thing.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> With Ben and his SARDS/liver problems it had been sud jested that we switch over to a low fat, low protein food. After weeks of research we found The nutro naturals, weight management to be the lowest of all. This has not been a problem for us we have been on it now for 10 months. We go through a 40lb bag every three weeks. I can honestly say there were some issues, digestion etc at first. A normal thing with any food changes.
> 
> I personally am going to stay with Nutro I think it is all Hype after the rat poison thing.[/B]


My Benson (God rest his soul) was on Nutro Lamb & Rice his entire life, but about a week before he passed, we were going to switch him to a low protein diet because he had a liver shunt. We found that Royal Canin has a prescription diet for liver management that is VERY low protein -- you should at least inquire about it. It's lower in protein than Science Diet (yuck!!!) prescription food, and is called Royal Canin Hepatic LS 14 Formula. I do not know whether or not it is low fat also, but it sounds protein-wise that it would be perfect for you.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=553964
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will check into that and so sorry to hear about your little one..... rayer: bless his soul!


----------



## indyasade (Mar 11, 2008)

:mellow: OMG!!!! I am shocked... Sade is currently on Nutro Max for Puppies... I am so nervous... I was considering removing her from it but i do not know what else to try...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The Natura Brand which includes: Innova, California Naturals, EVO, etc. has never been recalled, and it has its own processing facility. My holistic vet who is also a nutritional consultant, suggested Innova Puppy or California Naturals Puppy for my Nikki. The line has other brands as well, some of which are low protein, hight protein, puppy formula, low fat, organic, etc. The website lists the nutritional analysis of every one. I trust my vet because she knows a lot about nutrition. She also recommended as a second choice: Wellness.

Natura Pet Food Website


----------



## PRINCE07 (Dec 3, 2007)

My Prince has been eating Nutro Max small bites (puppy) for 3 months or more now..  .. I just purchased a 5lb bag saturday)... OMG.. As soon as I get off of work I will return it and look for Natura products.. OMG.. I am soo upset right now.. :smscare2:


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Go to http://www.rateitall.com/t-353-dog-food-brands.aspx and look there for opinions and info on dog food. I googled Rate Dog Food and this website called rateitall pops up. Click on it and you will hear peoples first hand experiences with all brands of dog food.
Jodi


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow!

Shep ate Nutro Lamb and Rice his entire life (13 years) and Wolfie has eaten it since switching him to adult food last year and before that ate the puppy small bites. I have been a dedicated customer because of Shep handling the food better than any other brand. Others made him throw up, have the runs or he wasn't interested in them.....he was a picky eater who preferred dry kibble to canned food.

I never noticed a change or a problem with either (other than Shep dying from age related problems)

Phew. I will have to think about this!


----------

